

TI issues a DMCA notice to hobbyist group United-TI (re: key factorization) - yan
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/news/articles/14/145/145316.html

======
yan
Interesting point from the hack-a-day thread of comments[1]:

    
    
      "This article lashes out pretty bad against TI. Please 
      keep in mind what they have to lose here. It’s not about 
      keeping software proprietary.
    
      It’s keeping their calculator OSs standardized so they can 
      keep their approval for national tests such as the 
      ACT/SAT. I.e. a TI-89 is not allowed on them, but if some 
      hacker can force an 89 OS onto the 83, then that would 
      mean the TI-83 couldn’t be used either.
    
      I’m all for hacking something, but TI stands to lose their 
      entire market share because of this. Keep in mind your 
      ethical responsibilities. Hackers have it too. A site like 
      hackaday should hold it in much higher regard."
    

[1] [http://hackaday.com/2009/09/22/ti-lashes-out-at-their-
bigges...](http://hackaday.com/2009/09/22/ti-lashes-out-at-their-biggest-
fans/)

------
antipax
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect>

